# Socket-Array vs. MulticastSocket



## Stiewen (6. Mrz 2006)

Aloa Leutz, ich möchte hier doch mal eine Diskusion eröffnen über das Thema "Rundnachrichten". Das heißt: Nachrichten an alle Leute im subnetz senden.

Ich habe einen Chat geschrieben und musste mich mit den beiden Möglichkeiten auseinander setzen, wie ich eine Nachricht, dass jemand mein Chatprogramm geöffnet  hat, versende. Ergebnis: Ich kam auf die Idee auf der einen Seite MultiocastSockets oder Sockets zu nehmen. Die Sockets würden dann in einem Socket-Array sein, der von 0 bis 255 geht und den Index nach der letzten IP Adressenzahl zugewiesen bekommt. Das ganze würde dann in einem Thread laufen.

Ich würde gerne von euch wissen, wie ihr die Sache mit dem UDP und TCP bewertet.
Dann vll noch die Performance, die durch die einzelnen Threads gebraucht wird, bewerten.

Postet einfach mal... wird auch gut sein für Leute, die gerade mit dem Thema anfangen.

THX Stiewen


----------



## Guest (6. Mrz 2006)

Ich habe eben auch ein Chat-Program mit 'MulticastSocket' realisiert. Das, was zum Server kommt, sende ich einfach an alle Gruppenmitglieder. Also, habe ich keine Arrays oder sonst so was. Ich finde es viel einfacher, als wenn ich es mit TCP-Socket mache (habe es überigens auch gemacht und musste die Sockets bzw. InputStreams und OutputStrams auch in einer Liste verwalten). 

Ich habe jetz eine neue Frage. Wenn ich meine Clients auf unterschiedlichen Systemen laufen lasse, ist alles gut. Wenn ich aber auf einem System (eine identische IP) mehrere Clients (drei) laufen lasse, dann kann passieren, dass ein Client zwei oder sogar drei Mal eine Nachricht, die von seinem Kameraden vom gleichen System gesendet wurde, bekommt. Ist da eine logische Erklärung zu finden? Hängt das damit zusammen, dass alle Clients auf dem gleichen lokalen System laufuen? Denn, wie soll die Unterscheidung Funktionieren, wenn sie alle auf einem System laufen? 

Danke.


----------



## Stiewen (6. Mrz 2006)

Wie? ein System? also ein Rechner? 
Dann nimmste noch den Usernamen als Erkennung mit dazu... der SOLLTE in einem Chat nur 1* genutzt werden ...
Doppelte Namen kannste auch schon da abfangen, wo du sie eingibst, falls du sowas hast. ansonsten weiß ich auch nix.

Aber zurück zu meiner Frage! Ich würde da besonders mal solche Pros fragen, die sich richtig auskennen. Oder schreiben die seit Stunden an einer Antowrt?  :bae:


----------

